# DTC 00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor, Front Left (G47) - Audi B6



## kgiessler (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi All,
I have a 2004 A4 3.0 Quattro Cabriolet (B6). Very often, my speedometer goes dead, the ABS light and MIL light go on. My VAG-COM is giving me this fault code:
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 517 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 3429
Coding: 04497
Shop #: WSC 00672
1 Fault Found:
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47)
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Has anyone fixed this problem before and can help me out?
I tried cleaning the connections off with WD40 to no avail, so it appears I'm going to have to replace the sensor. The Bentley manual offers very little help, and in fact I don't think its instructions are even correct.
It looks to me like the wire for the sensor goes either into the caliper housing, or somewhere behind the rotor. It really looks like I have to remove the caliper housing to get it at, but the manual says I just need to pull out a grommet.
I'd like to buy the part before I take my wheel apart, but I can't see it, so can anyone tell me if this is the right part:
http://www2.partstrain.com/sto...67027

And here is a link to the Bentley instructions. Am I correct, or are they?
http://kurtgiessler.com/abs.pdf
Any help you can offer is hugely appreciated. The top does not work when the error comes up because it checks the speedometer before activating. So I have to put my top up and down using the key in the door...
Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## 2502 (Dec 28, 2004)

i worked on an 04 a4 a few weeks ago with the same fault. it turned out to be a bad abs module. the printed circiut board inside the module was opening up & causing intermittent speed sender faults. it was a fairly common problem on b5 a4s. the easiest way to check it is to have the vagcam hooked up & lightly pry the abs connector in different ways & check the fault. if you can make the code go away by moving the connector a certain way the abs module is most likely the problem. hope this helps.


----------



## kgiessler (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (2502)*

Thanks for the tip. I'll cross my fingers that that isn't the problem. When I've got it figured out I'll post back to let people know.


----------



## kgiessler (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (kgiessler)*

I wanted to check back and let everyone know that I got it fixed. Quick swap out of the sensor, and I reset the DTC.
I bought the part at genuinevwaudiparts.com ( http://www.genuinevwaudiparts....gid=1 )
A much better diagram was just a page before in the bentley, but I missed it because I was relying on the search function and not browsing correctly. It showed the sensor clearly,
Its actually a very simple fix, but if anyone needs any help, you can contact me through this message board, or email me by taking my username and adding at gmail.com


----------

